
Show HN: Huddle – Mini-masterclass meets roundtable - dvykhopen
http://doahuddle.com/home
======
dvykhopen
Small group video calls led by brands + influencers! Built this as a side
project, people ended up really liking it.

The magic happens when it turns from "ooo this is a mini-masterclass with my
favorite influencer!" to "ooo the people in here are pretty cool, am I
becoming friends with them now?"

